# Tumbler



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

So I am still pretty new to reloading (approx 250 rounds loaded) and i am wondering if you can reuse the media from a tumbler. I am picking up a tumbler/media separator soon and just had this question.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, you can. Do a quick search here and you should find a thread or two about this. Each person seems to have their own ideas on how many times you can reuse, but read through it and see what is best for yourself.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Reuse it until it gets too dirty. This will depend on how dirty your cases are in the first place.

The media will also break down over time. I keep two batches of media separate. On really dirty brass, I use one batch that is older dirtier to start with, then switch out to the newer stuff to finish up. It all depends on the volume you are reloading.


----------



## One78Shovel (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm new to the forum but not reloading.

Your question about the media is a good one. No question is a bad one.

I personally use the media until it starts to 'clump', then discard. When media is new I mix in 4 caps of polish then reduce to 1 1/2 caps thereafter. The brass comes out nice and shinny.

-178S


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

southdakbearfan said:


> Reuse it until it gets too dirty. This will depend on how dirty your cases are in the first place.
> 
> The media will also break down over time. I keep two batches of media separate. On really dirty brass, I use one batch that is older dirtier to start with, then switch out to the newer stuff to finish up. It all depends on the volume you are reloading.


Best advice right there.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use rice so change it when it turns black.



















 Al


----------



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

Ally,
Is the rice as abrasive as walnut or is it more like corn ? I've been told only to use walnut if the cases are really dirty.


----------



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

I apoligize, Alley*


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you haven't spent too much already on the tumbler and media I would suggest a tumbler like Al's, and some steel pin media. "People" on here has used it and if I remember correctly, likes it. Check out the ultrasonic cleaning thread, it is on there. If I didn't have a tumbler and an ultrasonic already I would definately give the steel pins a shot. Never have to worry about the media getting old or dirty that way!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:lol: Get a bit of wal nut media in the palm of you hand, run your thumb and fingers over it and remember the feel.
Now do the same thing with some rice, Lots smoother feeling isn't it?

For me the rice does a good job, is cheap buying it in the 10 pound bags, last a long time too.

I started out useing corn cob media. On the farm it was free for the grinding up. I just hated cleaning it out of the cases after the tumble. A old gun smith told me to use rice and I haven't looked back.

Now I am anal about my brass. It never hits the ground if it is from my rifle same for shot gun hulls.
Any I pick up take a bath in case cleaner first then are looked at useing one of thos magnifying lights and a dental pick.

 Al


----------



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

Sp I tried using rice and it did a pretty good job, how long do you normally let it clean for ? I did mine for approx 45 min


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My run times depend on what i am doing. If I am inside the house and not to busy, Then it is about a hour.

If I start it up in the morning then go out to work and get real busy I some times forget about it. It runs for any where from an hour to 8 hours. I should hook it up to a timer I guess.

 Al


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

That rice isn't a bad idea. Do you dare add any additives to it?

I lube all my cases with Hornady One Shot, and that stuff requires a fair amount of tumbling to clean off. Currently I'm using corn cob media with Flitz cleaner.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I've also read of adding pellets (yeah, pellet gun) to the media. Supposedly cuts down on tumbling time quite a bit. Never tried it though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have washed my cases for years to remove the sizeing lube so don't know how good the rice would be at cleaning it off.My way of washing is a simple thing the way I do it. Since I reload mostly all of my stuff in the winter I have big pots of water on the wood burning furnace to provide moisture to the house to combat the dry wood heat. I just place newly deprimed sized cases in a 5 gallon pail, squirt in some dish soap I bought at the dollar store, then pour in the cases. Useing a canoe paddle I stir it around a bit allow to soak for 15 minutes or when I finish what ever I have going on then stir one more time. I pour the soapy water and cases thru a minnow bucket type set up I made to drain the cases. once they are mostly drained I rince in clear water strait from the pump tank thru the minnow bucket arrangement I have. They then go into mesh bags that Oranges used to come in then hung in the joice of the furnace room. Next day they go into the tumbler all dry and clean of lube.

I tried a liquid auto polish added to the rice once. Didn't seem to make a difference to me on how clean they were, they did feel slipperier though.

 Al


----------

